# Ways to gain extra movement speed?



## Oryan77 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm going to be making a 1st level Barbarian Gladiator for a Darksun game. I don't have a lot of experience with 4e. Is there a feat or some alternative option that would grant my PC any extra squares of movement?

I'm interested in a permanent bonus to the speed. Half-Giants are speed 6 I think. I'm not really interested in something that only gives me a better speed if I perform a specific action (like charging). I'm looking for a way to raise that speed 6 to a 7 or higher.

Does gaining size raise speed any? Speaking of which, is the only thing that gaining a larger size affect in 4e is reach & weapon size?


----------



## Aulirophile (Apr 15, 2011)

Actually size doesn't inherently increase reach. Many large creatures still have a melee touch range of 1. You do get an upgraded damage die though.

Items:

Boots of Striding +1 Item Bonus when wearing light or no armor.
Boots of Striding and Springing +1 Item bonus when wearing light or no armor, +2 to jumps.

Feat:

Fleet Footed at Paragon. +1 Feat Bonus. 

Most of the rest are epic options or would involve a different class/race or a multiclass and dedicating your PP/ED to it.


----------



## Azlith (Apr 15, 2011)

Thri-Kreen and Elves are speed 7.  Elves can also shift in difficult terrain.  There's a dwarven feat to give them speed 6.  And magic boots at level 9? that give +1 in heavy armor.


----------



## Azlith (Apr 15, 2011)

Technically you can make a Mul with the dwarven feat to give you speed 7.


----------



## domino (Apr 15, 2011)

There's Aspect of the Peregrine Falcon if you're a hunter from Essentials that gives +2 speed.  But that's only when you have it "on."


----------



## Mentat55 (Apr 15, 2011)

Multiclass into monk and then take the feat Fluid Motion.  +1 feat bonus to speed in the heroic tier, +2 in the paragon tier.


----------



## Oryan77 (Apr 15, 2011)

Aulirophile said:


> You do get an upgraded damage die though.




What book do I find that info in? I've had the hardest time finding anything out about the differences between medium and large size. The only thing I saw was a brief mention about Reach in the monster manual.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 15, 2011)

Oryan77 said:


> What book do I find that info in? I've had the hardest time finding anything out about the differences between medium and large size. The only thing I saw was a brief mention about Reach in the monster manual.




It is really obscure as they decided not to allow large sized PCs. How they work is mostly guesswork as the designers saw no reason to do rules


----------



## Aulirophile (Apr 15, 2011)

Oryan77 said:


> What book do I find that info in? I've had the hardest time finding anything out about the differences between medium and large size. The only thing I saw was a brief mention about Reach in the monster manual.



PHB equipment section. It is a "Large" weapon for a "Large" creature. The mechanical effect of which is that the die increases by one size. 

Close Bursts get bigger since you have a larger origin.

Your vertical reach increases since technically you are a 2x2x2 cube. 

There are no inherent increases besides the damage die, really, just ones that follow mechanically from you being a larger cube.


----------



## webrunner (Apr 15, 2011)

There was a build somewhere on the charop forum which had a burst movement of something like 40 squares, but I can't find it at the moment.  I assume literally any speed increase possible would be in that build.


----------



## WalterKovacs (Apr 15, 2011)

For size increase: The only way to actually increase your size permanently is an Epic Destiny [which still doesn't actually increase your size, but does let you use larger weapons and increases your reach]. There are some other cases where you do increase your wapon size (well, treat it as increased) for paragon paths and the like.

For speed: At heroic tier you have a few options. You can multiclass into Monk as they metioned (which has the added benefit of automatically becoming +2 at paragon tier), you can multiclass into an arcane class to get a familiar and get shared speed, you can get Bloodied Fleetness to get a bonus to speed, but only while bloodied (this is not a feat bonus so it does stack with other feats), you can take a Vampiric Heritage and then qualify for Vampire Alacrity.

Haven't bothered to look at items, or stuff for other races, but those are your options featwise at heroic tier. Nearly all of them would require 2 feats, except for bloodied fleetness, but it only works half the time.


----------

